# -이기도



## Anatoli

그녀는 광고를 공부하고 있지만, 플라멩고 댄서*이기도*하다.
She studies advertising, but she*'s also* a flamenco dancer.

I understand the meaning of the sentence, since I have the translation but what is -이기도 grammatically?


----------



## Anatoli

Am I right that it is : copula 이(다) + 기 (nominaliser) + 도 (also)?

Would it be just -기도 after vowels?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Anatoli,
Yes, your breakdown of the grammar structure is correct, but keep in mind the verb in use here, in your sentence, is not the copula "이다" but "있다". "공부하고 있다" is not a copula construction but the verb 공부하다 conjugated in its present progressive, "to be V-ing" form. Then again as far as its definition is concerned, both your sentence and the following example using the copula "그녀는 광고를 전공하는 학생이지만, 플라멩코 댄서이기도 하다" are saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Anatoli

Makes, sense, thanks very much!


----------

